# Hog saugeye Hoover



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Caught this baby today on a clown husky jerk size 14 she put up a hell of a fight I only had one hour to fish but I'm glad I went.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

By the way this was one of those on the way out casts that I swore was my last cast! Haha gotta love the "last cast" saying


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice fish man!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice piggie!


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

I got another one this am around 8 am gonna head to buckeye for panfish ill update a new thread for my trip but it took me a good minute to get this piglet in









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jwendl25 (Apr 15, 2013)

awesome fish way to take advantage of all your time during his prime season


----------



## JigHead86 (Apr 13, 2013)

Just a question is this below the Dam where the obvious spot is ?


----------



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

That's the secret spot! That tree in the background gave it away...there's probably 20 people there this morning?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice fishy's!!!

Ohhhh, THAT spot!


----------



## JigHead86 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol that spot is like maumee walleye run shoulder to shoulder fishing everytime I go


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice eye - Congrats on the catch!


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

nice fish!


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

JigHead86 said:


> Lol that spot is like maumee walleye run shoulder to shoulder fishing everytime I go


I went early early morning on a weekday so it was just me an another guy you will never see me down there when there is more than 2 other people. Fishing around a lot of people isn't my thing I'd rather hit the main lake but I'm waiting for my boat to be back in action! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JigHead86 (Apr 13, 2013)

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> I went early early morning on a weekday so it was just me an another guy you will never see me down there when there is more than 2 other people. Fishing around a lot of people isn't my thing I'd rather hit the main lake but I'm waiting for my boat to be back in action!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Totally agree with you there if I see more than 3-4 ppl in the water I don't bother. Btw how much lb was your line? Hope you get your boat back soon man! Good luck fishing


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice looking fish, good job!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> I went early early morning on a weekday so it was just me an another guy you will never see me down there when there is more than 2 other people. Fishing around a lot of people isn't my thing I'd rather hit the main lake but I'm waiting for my boat to be back in action!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


6 guys in there right now. I love it! Heard one guy lost a pig because his stringer broke. Wow! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

I always use 10 lb braid no matter the species ha I'm stubborn and never tie on mono leaders or anything unless I'm steelhead fishing 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JigHead86 (Apr 13, 2013)

Was fishing at galena earlier today then headed to the saugeye spot but there was 5 guys wading there already . Didn't get a chance to put my rap h12 into action  I guess gotta go there early way early


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Best time is 6 am anyways


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

HJ-14's are where it's at in the Spring for the big girls. Already have a 3 24"s under my belt from that exact lure (one came on a Pro Rouge). Big girls want a big meal!

Congrats.


----------

